# Panhandle ideas for February



## sueoz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi - my husband and I are planning a trip to the Marriott timeshare in Panama City, FL.  We like it cool so that is fine with us.  We love to kayak - ocean or rivers - especially areas where we can see birds and other wildlife.  Also like to walk or hike on interesting trails.  Does anyone have any suggestions for this area?  We don't mind doing some driving. Also just want to explore so open to any suggestions. 
Thanks, sue


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 4, 2015)

There are lots of springs in the Florida area.  One we like to visit is Pitt Spring Recreation Park.  There are a few just north of Panama City Beach. You can kayak from the top to the end.  

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...ings&qpvt=florida+panhandle+springs&FORM=IGRE


----------



## gstepic (Apr 29, 2015)

*Things to do beyond PCB/Destin beaches*

I am hoping this thread gains a little more life. Last year we had one of our nicest vacations ever when combing a New Orleans, PCB, and Destin vacation. We loved the Wyndham PCB resort, loved the Destin area (we stayed at the Bay Club II), and got our sightseeing fix in New Orleans. In fact the trip inspired me to buy more Wyndham points (we bought a CA resale). 

We are planning to go back next summer (last week of May first week of June). I can easily spend two weeks hanging out by the water but my wife has to have "something to do" in order to enjoy a vacation so we are hoping for more suggestions on things to do outside the beach areas.

We may fly into Atlanta from Albuquerque so we could get our sightseeing fix there but hopefully there are places to go that are a reasonable short drive from the beach areas (keep in mind we live in the West so reasonable for us is two to three hours).

Gary


----------



## sueoz (Jan 14, 2016)

Our trip coming up soon!  Any other ideas appreciated!
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## tashamen (Jan 15, 2016)

When visiting the Club Intrawest in Sandestin, I really enjoyed the Pensacola Lighthouse.  I got to watch the Blue Angels practice from the top of the tower.  February is too early for that, but they have other tours that look like fun such as a sunset tour for couples and moonlit tours: http://www.pensacolalighthouse.org/.  You can book them online.

The Lighthouse is also close to the Naval Aviation Museum and Fort Barrancas.

I realize that the Marriott is quite a bit further from Pensacola than Sandestin, but it's a nice drive on 98 along the coast through towns like Seaside.  You can always take I-10 in one direction.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 15, 2016)

The Panhandle has been on my travel radar for a number of years.  I've often thought that it would be a fun place to visit.  And we're finally going this year as well.  We have a stay at Marriott Legends Edge in early May.  We're then using that as a jumping-off point to then fly on to Europe via Miami.

I've been collecting ideas of things to do in the Panhandle for a few years.  This file is a bit disorganized, since I just add to it whenever I come across something that looks promising.  A fair bit of my information is gleaned from older threads here on TUG (and I'm going to add that idea above about Pitt Springs).

I've got to read through this file again and reorganize my thoughts before our trip.  But if you'd like to sort through and try to pick out some things that might be useful for you, I'll attach it.


----------

